# Look what was growing in my garden!!



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I was out taking pictures in my garden and look what I found!!


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hee hee hee too cute


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How cute, I would like a couple of those!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll take a dozen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite kind of flower!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

People say I have a green thumb. I wish mine to be as green as yours!!!!! How do you grow flowers this cute???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please send me some of the seeds.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I will change my request to a fresh bouquet of a dozen, please! If that is not available, I am sure Sandi will share!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just had a good chuckle. Where can I get some of those?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

If everyone comes to the Havanese Nationals in Raleigh next year, you can all visit my very special garden....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Only if I can pick my favorite while I'm there!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

My new favorite flowers!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gee, none of my flowers look as cute as those!


----------

